# Highest quality dress belt <$100?



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the best dress belt under $100?


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Torino's. They offer some very nice, basic dress belts that can be had for well under $100.00. Torino is widely available but they appear to be a real deal when shoebuy.com does one of their many 20% sales.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

By quality... you mean just the quality (as in leather) or quality in the general sense?


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I really like my brown and black Lands End dress belts.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I paid something around $60 for a Calfskin belt from BB during one of their last sales. I took it back and traded it for a Shell belt for around $130. I thought both of these were good value for money.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

^Ditto on the BB cordovan belt when on a good sale-it got down to $120 with the bonus discount this past weekend.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Coach.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

^BB is the way to go even not on sale their standard leather belts wear well and are pleasantly simple.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

I like Alden belts. Nice, quality leather. Colors match their shoes. 

The Shoemart sell them, $95 for calf, $220 for shell. 
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=mxab&start=0&vendor=ALD&template=foo


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

I recently picked up a RL Polo dress/chino belt at T.J. Maxx for $30.00. The tag listed the MSRP as $55.00. So far I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

https://leathermanltd.com/


----------



## billacorn (Nov 22, 2008)

I found the thread below in the fashion forum helpful. If my link attempt does not work the thread is "Belts... where to buy?" started 09/01/09 by shanshan.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=97589&highlight=belts+Trafalgar

A good bit of information can be found by searching on belts.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I found https://www.narragansettleathers.com/belt1.html on TinTin's blog. I have just placed an order, so can't comment on quality, but more and more I want to support U.S. manufacturers. Prices seem quite reasonable and the belts look really nice.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade (finally) to belts that will LAST. I don't want to pay more than $30, so AE, Alden, and BB are out. I just want a simple, durable design around 1 1/4", with silver-colored buckle. After poring over AAAC and Styleforum discussions, seems like the way to go is non-commercial specialty belt shops like Leather Goods Connection (LGC, however, while probably amazing quality, is a little pricier than I'm comfortable with right now).

I found this Amish-made belt at Lehmans, which perfectly fulfills my criteria, for only $15:



Someone had endorsed these, for $30, in an old AAAC post:



But they're too skinny for jeans (as are the nice-looking Naragansett belts posted above). I'm thinking I'm going to go ahead and order two of the $15 ones I posted, so I'll update everyone when I get them. I did read that Lehmans' "Amish-made" claim can sometimes be false.


----------



## berto (Nov 20, 2003)

2nd for Brooks Bros. regular calfskin dress belts. You must get the made-in-Italy belts at a full-price store, not the made-in-China belts at an off-price store. Allen Edmonds are usually OK and sometimes one can find them discounted on eBay or Sierra TP.

Also, a personal rant: the best belts for important occasions are NEW belts, whatever the cost. A $300 genuine shell belt that looks like it's 20 years old is perhaps Trad, but it's not good for dress. You're better off for important dress, IMHO, with a NEW $80 calfskin BB belt.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Update: after some thought, I didn't want to risk even $15 on a belt no one has recommended. I splurged on an LGC harness leather belt in dark brown. At $60 shipped, I think it represents real value if it's as hard-wearing as everyone says it is. And I got to choose pretty much everything about it. This could well be the last dark brown belt I ever buy.

For my black belt, which I wear ~much~ less frequently, I did order the $15 Amish-made one, out of curiosity if nothing else. I'm not as particular about the details of black belts because they look more similar to one another and because in my case they needn't be versatile in any way. I would be pleasantly surprised if it was quality, then I'd have an amazing source; otherwise, I'm only out $15.

Will report on both.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Does proper, as opposed to obsessive, matching require that one wear a burgundy/oxblood belt with burgundy/oxblood shoes? Does one just not wear surcingle belts (with the usual brown leather tabs) with oxblood/burgundy shoes?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Valkyrie said:


> Does proper, as opposed to obsessive, matching require that one wear a burgundy/oxblood belt with burgundy/oxblood shoes? Does one just not wear surcingle belts (with the usual brown leather tabs) with oxblood/burgundy shoes?


If I'm wearing dress shoes in a situation that calls for a dress belt, such as suit and tie, I tend to try and match the belt and shoes.

If it's a casual occasion, which I would assume is likely for a surcingle belt, I wouldn't worry so much as long as they are both basically brown leather of some sort.


----------

